# Wild Betta Profile:Betta Pi



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Time for yet another profile,and this one is going to be a work in progress!

Betta Pi.
Common names are:Arithmatic betta

Complex:Waseri

Location:
Betta Pi are found in Peat swamp is southern Thailand,and also extending into Malasia where it has been collected in the state of Terengganu.

Status:
So far the Pi do not show up on the IUCN,but its not safe to say they are not in trouble.The forests are being cleared,and oil palm and rubber plantations replacing them.

Size:
They are another of the larger species,and reach about four inches,total length.

Appearance:
As with all the betta species the males are more striking in coloration than the females.They have a distinct mark on the throat,in the shape of the greek letter,pi,hence the name.

More to come as I watch these fish myself!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Will be keeping an eye on this!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Pictures will be up very soon.Have to get the fish here first,lol.


----------

